# Introducing Nell our newest rescue!!!!



## kaykay (Dec 18, 2003)

Hi Everyone

A huge thanks to Ginny for working on this rescue of Nell. Nell is a dwarf mare and is very pretty as you can see. We had been contacted by a big horse rescue asking if we could help get Nell out. She does have a bad hock and hoof that we arent sure if it was a deformity or broke and never set. Ginny---I couldnt get the picture you sent of it to come out. Ginny is taking her to a vet monday for xrays but other than that and badly needing a trim she seems to be healthy. Ill let ginny tell the rest of the story. Also once she is checked over she will be available for adoption to CMHR members first and then the general public.


----------



## Sterling (Dec 18, 2003)

Hi Nell!!! Welcome to your new home for now!!!





She sure is a cutie.....I hope everything goes well with the vet and she finds a wonderful home.


----------



## Shauney (Dec 19, 2003)

So glad that Ginny did some persuading (ok, a** kissing), to get this little girl. I wish that there was a vaccination for ignorance...it seems to spread faster than the flu!


----------



## fourhorses (Dec 19, 2003)

How wonderful!!! So happy she will get to spend the holiday season loved. Enjoy your new life Nell!!


----------



## Frankie (Dec 19, 2003)

Way to go Ginny, keep up the good work!

Good luck Nell,,,,,,,,,,she is such a cutie!

Way to go forum members for your donations that made this possible!


----------



## SunQuest (Dec 19, 2003)

Waaahoo! Way to go Ginny!

Nell is such a cutie! Ginny, you have given her the best Christmas gift... LOVE!

((((Hugs Ginny!))))


----------



## Trish (Dec 19, 2003)

Yeah Ginny....to the rescue. Looking forward on updates.


----------



## Amanda (Dec 19, 2003)

What an adorable little girl she looks like a real sweetie, I hope she finds a nice home once she is all healthy and ready to go !!!


----------



## Jeannie B (Dec 19, 2003)

Graet news!





She sure is a sweetie!


----------

